# Invisible mending service - Dublin?



## Lee May (6 Apr 2011)

Hi There, 

A brand new navy pinstriped man's suit - and it got an L-shaped tear on it's first week. Is there anywhere in Dublin South city or Dublin North County that would be able to do the magic invisible mending service I have heard about please?

I would appreciate any ideas. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Mers1 (13 Apr 2011)

There used to be - possibly still is an excellent dress maker/repair shop on South King street I think, over/beside Eddie Rockets just off Grafton Street.  Sorry, I dont know the name of the shop.

I used to use them all the time when I lived in dublin, they were excellent.


----------



## geri (13 Apr 2011)

The Alteration Centre in South Ann street is very good.  I've used it, and was very happy with the result.


----------



## Mers1 (14 Apr 2011)

Thats the place!


----------

